# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Is this SLS? (pics)

## Dendroboy

Hello,

My Dendrobates Auratus dart frogs started breeding 2 months ago. Their first egg batch's sole survivor became a froglet a week or so ago. Here I've attached a few different angles of his legs. I'm not sure if there's anything wrong with it, it's capable of moving around and climbing, but its right side front leg is a bit crooked. All the other legs are fine.

Is this SLS? How should I proceed?

----------

